# رسومات تنفيذية لعمارة سكنية (معماري-صحي-كهرباء)



## bebo_81eg (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذة احدي الاعمال المفضله الي حبيت اضعها لكم حتي تعم الافاده 

ولا تنسوني بالدعاء:56::56::56::56::56:

PLANS3.zip

SEWAGE FINAL.zip​


----------



## bebo_81eg (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اعمال الكهرباء


----------



## الصبا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبلغك ليلة القدر
فهى لا غنى عنها لكل مهندس معمارى


----------



## المهندسة ليدي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx a lot they are verryyyyyyyyyyy gooooooooooood


----------



## بن مصباح (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى محمود عبده (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمجهودات الطيبة


----------



## بالاديو (29 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx a million


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية جاري الاطلاع عليها مشكور كتير على جهدك الرائع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووره على أفادتنى 
مع اننى لن استطيع رؤيتهم 
علشان عندى مشكله مع المرفقات


----------



## amany hassan (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا بس انا معرفتش اشوفهم خالص


----------



## essam12 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المر فقات .. وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## baskotaya (26 أكتوبر 2008)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 أكتوبر 2008)

التحميل جاري... ولك الشكر سلفا.


----------



## ع ا د ل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكرك صديقي تحياتي


----------



## المعماري المسلم (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
على هذا الجهد الوافر


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات من زمان اردت مخططات احسب عليها واقارن


----------



## heba1987 (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عدنان النجار (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا علي المجهود


----------



## المعماري اليمني (24 فبراير 2009)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
شكرا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا, وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عاشقة العيون (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور يا عبقرى


----------



## احب الله والرسول (25 فبراير 2009)

*مساء الخير*

بارك الله يا أخي 
اخوك العاني :56:


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم..........


----------



## ملهم الحجي (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا
واذا في مخطط لفلل بيكون ممنونك اكتر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ملهم الحجي (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي في الله من المصممين المعماريين
ارجو المساعدة بتصميم مخطط سكني لي :
دور ارضي تجاري.
دور اول سكني .
دور تاني سكني.
الدور السكني مؤلف من عدة شقق
كل شقة غرفتين وصالة والمنتفعات؟
او غرفة وصالة ومنتفعاتهم
علما ان المساحه هي من 500 الى 600 م2
عرض المبنى 20 الى 25 متر .
افيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## chorbah (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاتوزو (1 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع بيبو مشكوور


----------



## محسن قرفال (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات


----------



## rami73 (3 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور 
وفقك الله


----------



## معماريه صغيره (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## معماري لاحقا (7 مارس 2009)

التحميل جاري... ولك الشكر


----------



## دبغنى الشوق (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزي الفاضل


----------



## أبو الروش (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وأطعمك لحم طير


----------



## مهم (8 مارس 2009)

tanke you very much>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ملك الوورد (8 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادي وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## MAGEDMONGY (12 مارس 2009)

الف شكر وياريت يكون عندك مشاريع أخري 
بمساحات أكبر وبها سلالم دائرية


----------



## biz2nas (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المخططات الرائعة والدقيقة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات المفيدة..


----------



## biz2nas (27 مارس 2009)

ممتاز جدا............................................................


----------



## nasreddine1g (12 أغسطس 2009)

*ا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (13 أغسطس 2009)

تكون أجمل لو على ملفات الأوتوكاد شكرا"


bebo_81eg قال:


> السلام عليكم





bebo_81eg قال:


> هذة احدي الاعمال المفضله الي حبيت اضعها لكم حتي تعم الافاده
> 
> ولا تنسوني بالدعاء:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## عيسي2008 (14 أغسطس 2009)

نسال الله العلي العظيم ان يكرم ويعين كل من ساهم في افادة الاخريين


----------



## عمرو ابوالخير (26 أكتوبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*العمارة السكنية*

حاولنا تنزيل الملفات ولكنها تتحول فجأة إلى الإنترنت إكسبلورر

كيف يتم التنزيل ؟


bebo_81eg قال:


> السلام عليكم





bebo_81eg قال:


> هذة احدي الاعمال المفضله الي حبيت اضعها لكم حتي تعم الافاده
> 
> ولا تنسوني بالدعاء:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزاك عنا كل خير بالفائدة المرجوة ان شاء الله


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور..


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*غير موفقين البقية فى غيرها*

مازالت المشكلة قائمة فى التحميل 
شكرا على إهتمامكم بالرد علينا 


bebo_81eg قال:


> السلام عليكم





bebo_81eg قال:


> هذة احدي الاعمال المفضله الي حبيت اضعها لكم حتي تعم الافاده
> 
> ولا تنسوني بالدعاء:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## architect_999 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thankssssssssss


----------



## s0o0z (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع..................


----------



## عماد جادوووو (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*thk*

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mehdi09 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## archjamal (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر وربي يوفقك لأفضل العمل


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (23 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي الك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير
وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## ttitto (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا.........


----------



## الحنون2010 (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا مهندسة ويعطيك الله الف عافية


----------



## eng amre (24 مايو 2010)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## ثامرالقريشي (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذه التصاميم


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا
اسمحوا لى بوضع الرابط لبعض الزملاء بمواضيع اخرى بمنتدانا العزيز


----------



## a.jamika (15 يونيو 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## تاج السر عمر (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iraqivisionary (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو المناع (17 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا للمجهودات الطيبة*​


----------



## عبدالله محمد الشهر (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجاري الاطلاع


----------



## MOHAMAD_ABU (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا للمجهودات الطيبة*​


----------



## الزمن الجديد (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mrslolo (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m7md.arch (19 يوليو 2010)

thankx very it amazing


----------



## الانجينيير (19 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت حد يرد*

انا بعد ما افك الضغط الاقى ملف امتداده.dwg مش عارف ده يتفتح باى برنامج


----------



## محايدشكري (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المواضيع الحلوه 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا, وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## استشارة (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاركة جيد ومفيدة جوزيت خيرا


----------



## يارب التوفيق (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس بيبو 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
يارب نستفاد


----------



## عاشق منير (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## shagrath13 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي لمشاركتنا في عملك هذا.


----------



## asae (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا ياباشمهندسة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جعفر عبد الحليم (13 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ومشكور علي هذه المشاركه المتميزه *​


----------



## otmane4169 (5 مايو 2011)

merci bien pour ces cours


----------



## أبومحمد الاصلي (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boody_ashraf (30 مايو 2011)

جراكم الله خيرا


----------



## لميـــاء (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fermal (12 يونيو 2011)

merci :28:


----------



## ibrahimepau (3 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng dina smsm (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## wafal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abu_majd (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر لك أخي الفاضل ..​


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (17 مارس 2012)

:55:_*شكرا جزيلا اخوك في الله محسن الميراني *_


----------



## Eng.zeky (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالمصراوى (19 مارس 2012)

ما شششششششششششششششاء الله


----------



## mascara29 (22 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## tapoosh (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## msksax (27 مارس 2012)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ATICK79 (1 أبريل 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hamadam (1 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااا:1:


----------



## معماري الشيراتون (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكور جداً اخي الكريم


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايادى اخى الكريم


----------



## زول من السودان (8 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز لم اتمكن من رؤيه المشروع ~كيف يمكن فتحها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanfi2005 (11 مايو 2012)

*شكرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## رواء طارق (25 مايو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود السيد فايد (26 مايو 2012)

نفع الله بك الناس


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (29 مايو 2012)

​*الله يعطيك الف عافية جاري الاطلاع عليها مشكور كتير على جهدك الرائع*


----------



## Eng.Mansour-M (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mansour-M (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## m_kamel_arc (5 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## m_kamel_arc (7 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ملك ملك (15 يوليو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## anwargak (23 يوليو 2012)

شي حلو كتير 
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس999999 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## xxxll (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا الف واساله سبحانه ان يجزيك خير على هذه الرسومات


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لهون لهونى (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عمل جيد و جميل


----------



## ksa20 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## htm_murad (27 أكتوبر 2012)

Like like like


----------



## alpha-bleu (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخى !!!


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## جديد غريب (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pwama (15 نوفمبر 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ||refoo|| (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكرم وجااري التحميل


----------



## عيون المجد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ة جهودك


----------



## المهندس عابر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور كثير 
على الملفات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نوفلة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان_20 (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكرم محمد اللافي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (4 يناير 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## مستغفره الاسحار (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان عبدالباسط (12 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووور يا اخى الحبيب


----------



## ميدو السيد (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamd059 (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي جزالك الله خير .. لو سمحتو شباب انا جديد وعندي صعوبة بفهم المخططات المعمارية بدي مساعدتكم اذا عنكم اي شي يساعدني على فهم المخططات من البداية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## asma13 (19 يناير 2013)

merciiii b111111&&


----------



## En.abdullahh (30 يناير 2013)

اي برنامج بيشغل الرسومات دي


----------



## mghebib (9 نوفمبر 2013)

chokran


----------



## sharaf911 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## تنوب قنوى (21 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## اكرم كريم (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## jamutair (22 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## lawedo_1 (9 مارس 2015)

شكرا شكرا شكرا ​


----------



## الغويل (24 مايو 2015)

أخي العزيز bebo شكر جزيلا علي مجهودتك القيمة ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## hossam_1495 (1 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo727 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (14 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## amarahman74 (16 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن رسم هندسي لقطعة ارض 125 م الواجهة على الشارع 12 والعمق 10.5 شرقى و10 غربى


----------



## Mr Engine (24 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا.


----------



## emad lashin (29 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام2 (16 مارس 2016)

thanks alot


----------



## فكرة جديدة (26 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## agaaaas (16 أبريل 2016)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------

